# Mothers Day Gift for stbxw



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was thinking of having the kiddos make something for Mommy for Mother's day. I was thinking a big paining and buying a frame for it but not sure...

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

I know it's probably cliche, but I am getting my STBXW some flowers that will be from the kids. We may not be married, but it is their mom and I want her to feel special on that day for the kids sake.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn`t put any thought into a Mothers Day gift for an Ex wife unless we ended on very friendly agreeable terms.

I`d make sure the kids were aware of it, had adequate funds to get her something, and transportation to acquire the gift along with transportation to their mothers to give the gift.

That`s more than enough effort as far as I`m concerned.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How old are the kids? Could you give them some money and take them shopping? Or give them supplies to make something? That's good enough.

Our first year broken up, our daughter was 2 and I had her make a plaster paperweight of her hand prints. He loved it.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kids are both very small, both under 4. 

Tacoma: I hear ya but that just isn't what i'm about. It is more important to me that the kids understand they have a wonderful mother (I'll hate her on my own time, LOL).


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

Last year I gave each of my three kids $10 to spend on their mother. She was nice to the kids about it, but had a look of indifference towards me about it. Perhaps this year we will make homemade cards and forget the gifts.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to have the kids do the painting, I think that is really good. I'm fighting the urge at the moment to order her something online. Someone please tell me that is stupid!


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

It's mothers day, not wife's or stbxw's day. That's the way I look at it.

Gifts from the kids should be enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

sd212 said:


> It is more important to me that the kids understand they have a wonderful mother (I'll hate her on my own time, LOL).


First class, my man. First class.


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

sd212 said:


> I'm going to have the kids do the painting, I think that is really good. I'm fighting the urge at the moment to order her something online. Someone please tell me that is stupid!


You know the answer. What is your goal in ordering something online?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

sd212 said:


> I'm going to have the kids do the painting, I think that is really good. I'm fighting the urge at the moment to order her something online. Someone please tell me that is stupid!


Yep - that's stupid! Hand over the credit card and step away from the keyboard.

The painting sounds nice.


----------



## RiccardoVasquez (May 6, 2012)

I buy Mother's Day and Christmas gifts from the children for my ex but in 4 years I have never had a nothing in return. I couldn't care less for me but I think it is nice for the children. If you can have a good relationship with your ex, maybe even become friends then it can only do wonders for the upbringing of your daughter. Give them to her, but don't necessarily expect them in return. It may take her longer to come rond to your way of thinking.

-Rick


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think my instincts are finally getting on track. I think it just takes my TAM friends to reassure me sometimes. You guys are awesome.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

keko said:


> It's mothers day, not wife's or stbxw's day. That's the way I look at it.
> 
> Gifts from the kids should be enough.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Keko - you should know that your words here have been repeated in my head since the day you wrote them.
"it's not stbxw's day" *

Everyone else out there - ITS NOT STBXWS DAY! (keko)
Seriously, this is so friggin true. I've fought the urge to buy her things for a week now and this is what got me through it. 

FWIW - I had the kids do crafty things for her. That will suffice. I read on a blog the other day that respecting my kids' mom is the only gift I need to give her. I do that, so check.

Remember everyone,* IT'S NOT STBXWS DAY!*

For all you beautiful Moms here, Happy Mothers Day! I wish I could buy you a gift b/c you deserve it!


----------

